# formerly feral cats reverting?



## mimitabby (Apr 20, 2010)

Has anyone had any experience with this?
I have a cat Aggie(born in 2002) who was feral but socialized when she was a kitten. I was actually one of her foster mothers, she had a sister that she stayed with until she was about 5 or 6 months old. She was always a little shy, but very mellow and sweet.
we got a new kitten in october and since then she has been going downhill. She has accepted the kitten (who is also a well socialized cat) but never quit growling snarling and howling. I posted this in the behavior forum too.. One of my other cats, Enza got sick and now Aggie is venting about Enza. Fortunately she's not bullying Enza, she is afraid of her (and Enza is indifferent) but she is also growling snarling and hissing AT ME. She used to sleep with me, now she acts outraged when i even pick her up.
I tried wrapping her in a towel and just petting her (like we did with feral kittens) but she never stops growling and yowling and hissing even when it looks like she's enjoying the attention.

thanks for any suggestions you have.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I responded in a different thread, I think this isn't feral reversion but is feline redirected aggression exacerbated by new pets and new smells. She doesn't understand these changes, especially the difference in behavior and smells, so she is acting out to 'protect' herself from what she doesn't know/understand.


----------



## mimitabby (Apr 20, 2010)

thanks Heidi!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

When a cat starts reverting back to feral tendancies they become illusive, fearful, skiddish. Running and hiding from people. Very shy. This hissing and howling isnt a sign of it starting to revert. 

Maybe you didnt introduce the new kitten into your household correctly. Too fast and he is overwhelmed and doesnt know how to handle the new interloper?!


----------

